# Profibusteilnehmer Signalpegel



## reini (4 August 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Bei einer 10-jährigen DP Anlage haben wir jetzt einzelne Profibus Teilnehmer Ausfälle.

Haben festgestellt, dass mehrere Signalpegel (Profitrace Balkendiagramm) gleichzeitig schwanken!

Zudem sind teilweise Reflexionen auf dem 1V Ruhepegel vorhanden.

2 DP Master (CPU, Panel)
23 Slave (ET200, SEW Movidrive)
1.5MBit/s

Warum schwanken mehrere Signalpegel gleichzeitig?

Wer hat eine Idee?

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (5 August 2018)

Hallo Reini,

wir sind eine Firma die sich mit der Fehlersuche in Feldbussen und Netzwerken beschschäftigt. Ähnliche Effekte kennen wir durch EMV Einkopplungen.
Lege Dir eine Leckstromzange zu, wenn Du nicht schon eine hast, und messe die Schirmströme. Achte dabei auf den Frequenzgang. Verwende am besten die, Du auf unserer Homepage findest.
Lege parallel zum PROFIBUS eine 16mm² Schirmstromentlastungsleitung wenn der Strom großer als 10mA ist. 
Reicht das nicht aus, so musst Du den Störer selber behandeln. (Das ist u.a. die bessere Methode) z.B. durch:
1) Schleifenfläche zwischen Schirm und Montageplatte verkleinern
2) Motorschirme richtig auflegen
3) Trennung von 24 VDC und FU Leitungen. (primär und sekundär) usw.
Man kann es auch herausmessen mit einer H-Feldsonde und einen Stromwandler. Das zeigen wir in Workshops, Schulungen und auch in Einsätzen vor Ort wenn Du uns über die Schulter schaust.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## reini (5 August 2018)

Hallo Hans-Ludwig

Danke für den Tipp mit der EMV Einkopplung.
Wir haben die Indusol Leckstromzange EMCheck[SUP]®[/SUP] LSMZ I.

Werde morgen die Profibus Schirmströme messen.

Können fehlerhafte Profibusstecker / Abschlusswiderstände als Ursache ausgeschlossen werden?

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (5 August 2018)

Hallo Reini,

für erste reicht diese auch. Die AC 50 A hat den 3 dB Punkt bei 140kHz. Die meisten Zangen auf dem Markt zeigen bei 60 kHz nichts mehr an.
Defekte Stecker sind nicht auszuschließen. Dafür ist unser Quick Tester bestens geeignet. Das ist mit dem PT 2 nur ganz schwer zu finden.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2b0rNmMwjvI 
Der Quick Tester reagiert auf Fehltelegramme, Wiederholungen und Diagnosemeldungen.
Einfach Aufstecken und Hupe anschließen. Dann die Anlage in Grundstellung bringen. Dann die Steckverbinder in allen 3 Achsen anklopfen. Kommt die Hupe ist der Steckverbinder zu wechseln.
Bitte auf Luftfeuchtigkeit achten. Diese sollte möglichst gering sein, also nicht morgens sondern Mittags klopfen. Nicht wenn es regnet.
Bei Anlagen mit 10 Jahren sind bestimmt defekte Steckverbinder zu finden. Wir finden täglich damit defekte Steckverbinder.

Weitere Infos findest Du unter:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjeAh5fWZqwjOT3Q4vjrGpg/videos?view=0&shelf_id=1&sort=dd

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## reini (5 August 2018)

Hallo Hans-Ludwig

Danke.
Werde morgen die Profibusstecker mit dem Quick Tester kontrollieren und die Profibus Schirmströme messen.

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (5 August 2018)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Defekte Stecker sind nicht auszuschließen



Habe eine Frage zum Abschlusswiderstand in der Anschlussbox für Mobile Panel 177/277.

Wir haben solche Panel Anschlussboxen in der Mitte und am Profibus Segmentende installiert.

Wenn der Abschlusswiderstand in der Anschlussbox einschaltet wird (z.B für Fehlersuche) sind die dahinter liegenden DP Slave immer noch sichtbar /erreichbar.

Wenn jedoch bei einem Profibusstecker der Abschlusswiderstand auf "ON" geschaltet wird, sind die dahinter liegenden DP Slave nicht sichtbar /erreichbar.

Es scheint mir als ob der Widerstand bei der Anschlussbox und einem Profibusstecker nicht identisch ist. 

Ist diese Situation bekannt?

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (6 August 2018)

Hallo Reini,

grundsätzlich gibt es beim Busabschluss  2 verschiedene Schaltungen. In der einen wird der Rest abgetrennt wenn der Busabschluss eingelegt ist. in der anderen nicht.
Das gilt auch für ältere Stecker. 

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## reini (6 August 2018)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> grundsätzlich gibt es beim Busabschluss  2 verschiedene Schaltungen. In der einen wird der Rest abgetrennt wenn der Busabschluss eingelegt ist. in der anderen nicht.



Hat der Busabschluss bei beiden Schaltungen die gleiche Funktion?

Falls ja, dann ist es nicht relevant ob die Anschlussbox in der Mitte oder am Ende installiert ist, oder?

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (6 August 2018)

Hallo Reini,

aus Sicht der Wellenphysik ja. 
Aus Schaltungssicht nein.  Im einen Fall wird einfach zwischen A und B ein Busabschluss geklemmt. Das kann einer zu viel sein.
im zweiten Fall wird der Rest vom Bus abgehängt. Damit ist der Busabschluss auf jeden Fall am Ende des Segmentes.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## reini (6 August 2018)

Hallo Hans-Ludwig

Folgende Arbeiten wurden bis jetzt durchgeführt:
1. Alle über Movidrive angesteuerte Motoren mit dem metallenen Kabelkanal verbunden (HF Erdung)
2. Quick Tester angeschlossen und die Profibusstecker abgeklopft. Es gab keine Telegramm Wiederholungen und es wurden keine defekten Stecker gefunden.
3. Profibusschirmströme gemessen. Auf einem Profibuskabel (Abgang SEW Movidrive Schrank und Eingang ET200 Schrank) habe ich 40mA im Betrieb und 15mA im Stillstand gemessen.
Bei den baugleichen Schaltschränken neben dran sind beide Werte unter 10mA. Der Profibusschirm ist in keinem Schaltschrank aufgelegt.
Wäre das Auflegen vom Profibuskabel beim Schaltschrank Eintritt die Lösung?


Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (6 August 2018)

Hallo Reini,

im ersten Ansatz ist eine Erdung positiv. Wichtig ist, die Baugruppen werden vor zu hohen Schirmströmen geschützt.
Dabei ist darauf zu achten, dass kein Fremdes Potential eingefangen wird.
So ist es am Schaltschrank oft ungünstig, da die Schirmströme der Antriebstechnik zum FU geleitet werden.
Besser ist es die Erdung kurz vor dem Gerät mit einer Erdungsschellen auf der C-Schiene.

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## reini (7 August 2018)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Besser ist es die Erdung kurz vor dem Gerät mit einer Erdungsschellen auf der C-Schiene



Die wenigen freien Plätze auf der C-Schiene und der empfohlene min. Profibusradius erschweren diese Variante.

Habe die Signalpegel von zwei verschiedenen Messorten miteinander verglichen.
Von beiden Messorten aus gesehen ist es immer der gleiche Repeater (am Bussegment 2 durchgeschleift) und die Panel Anschlussbox bei denen eine grosse Pegeländerung sichtbar ist. 

Werde morgen den Repeater ersetzten und falls kein Erfolg danach die Anschlussbox.

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (7 August 2018)

Mit dem neuen Repeater sind die Signalpegel jetzt leicht höher und stabiler.

Es gibt jetzt auch keine Telegramm Wiederholungen mehr, soweit io.

Konnte mit dem Profitrace Pegeltrigger ein unschönes Signal aufzeichnen.

Was könnte die Ursache für diese Signalform sein?


Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (11 August 2018)

Hallo Reini,

für mich sieht es wie ein Funksignal aus. Könnte aber auch der interne 48MHz Quarz sein.

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## reini (11 August 2018)

Hallo Hans-Ludwig



Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> für mich sieht es wie ein Funksignal aus.



Ein eingekoppeltes Funksignal auf der Profibusleitung?

Kann eine optische Profibusdaten Lichtschranke (Leuze DDLS200) ausgeschlossen werden?



Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch der interne 48MHz Quarz sein.



Der interne Quarz von einem Profibus Teilnehmer/ Gerät? (z.B Siemens ET200, SEW Movidrive)?


Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (11 August 2018)

Hallo Reini,

Funksignal sieht so aus:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gJhP57XdeU   ab min 4
Das kommt auf das Abtastverfahren der Datenlichtschranke an.   Die meisten nein.  

90 % der DP Teilnehmer werden mit 48 MHz Quarze betrieben.
Hilscher NetX Chip mit 25 MHz
manche kostengünstige Geräte mit 12 MHz

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## reini (11 August 2018)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> 90 % der DP Teilnehmer werden mit 48 MHz Quarze betrieben.



Gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen dem 48MHz Quark und einem hohen Profibus Schirmstrom (50mA) ?


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (11 August 2018)

Hallo Reini,



> Gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen dem 48MHz Quark und einem hohen Profibus Schirmstrom (50mA) ?



nein.

 Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## reini (11 August 2018)

Hallo Hans-Ludwig

Ok, danke.

Werde die Anlage nach Funkgeräten absuchen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den betreffenden DP Teilnehmer (Quarz) ausfindig zu machen?

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (11 August 2018)

Hallo Reini,

denken Sie an Ihr Tablett oder Handy, Kamera, Telefon, WLAN usw.

alle Geräte abstecken, und dann einzeln wieder aufstecken bis das Signal sichtbar ist. 

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## reini (11 August 2018)

Hallo Hans-Ludwig



Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> alle Geräte abstecken, und dann einzeln wieder aufstecken bis das Signal sichtbar ist.



Das Signal ist leider nur sichtbar wenn die Anlage in Betrieb ist.
Wenn ein Stecker abgezogen wird geht die Anlage auf Störung.

Werde versuchen das Signal einem Anlageteil zuzuordnen und dann einzelne DP Teilnehmer ersetzen bis der Störer gefunden ist.

Gruss Reini


----------



## BarcodePaule (2 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Reini,

wie bereits von Hans-Ludwig erwähnt, kann es zu Einkopplungen kommen. Diese sind i.d.R. Gleichaktstörungen und werden bei Twisted Paired nicht zu einer Beeinflussung der Daten führen.
Bei Profibusleitungen ist die Verdrillung der Leitung eher gering, und wenn beim Verlegen der Leitung diese aus dem Ring gezogen wird, kann sich die Verdrillung im ungünstigen Fall aufheben, und die EMV wirkt sich dann signifikant auf.

Beim Profibus benötigen die Tranceiver einen Pegel von größer +/- 200mV. Durch den AKTIVEN Busabschluss wird über den Spannungsteiler ein Ruhepegel von 1,1V festgelegt.

Ein Tipp aus der Erfahrung (hier werden Spezialisten von I-V-G oder Procentec sicher weitere Auskünfte geben) : Nicht das Signal welches vermeintlich am schlechtesten ausschaut ist der Verursacher, eher das welches den besten Pegel und das (mit dem Scope betrachtete Gerät) beste Signal.

Bitte prüfe die Terminierung (Schalte bei 9poligem Terminierungsstecker die terminierung mehrmals aus und wieder ein), die Schirmanbindung, die Kabelverlegung.... 

Bei Profibus liegt der Fehler meist in der Leitungsführung und Terminierung vergraben.


Gruß, BarcodePaule


----------



## reini (3 Dezember 2019)

BarcodePaule schrieb:


> Nicht das Signal welches vermeintlich am schlechtesten ausschaut ist der Verursacher, eher das welches den besten Pegel und das (mit dem Scope betrachtete Gerät) beste Signal.



Hallo BarcodePaule
Wir arbeiten mit dem Procentec Profibus Messgerät.
Den höchsten Pegel hat jeweils der DP Teilnehmer auf dem das Messgerät angeschlossen ist.




BarcodePaule schrieb:


> Bitte prüfe die Terminierung (Schalte bei 9poligem Terminierungsstecker die terminierung mehrmals aus und wieder ein), die Schirmanbindung, die Kabelverlegung....



Das unschöne Signal tritt nur auf wenn ein oder mehrere Wagen sich bewegen.
Somit sollte die Terminierung io. sein, oder?

Die Anlage ist in Betrieb und hat keine Ausfälle. Darum war ich lange nicht mehr dran.

Gruss Reini


----------



## BarcodePaule (3 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Reini,

das Proficore Ultra ist nach meinem dafür halten das beste Diagnosetool. Es bietet Dir die Möglichkeit ein Protokoll zu erstellen und bei Rückfragen zu Procentec zu senden. Die "Kollegen" sind hier hilfsbereit bei der Interpretation.

Schau Dir mal im Handbuch des Proficore die Traces an, dort sind Beispiele von Wellenreflektion, unsaubereren Busabschlüssen etc enthalten.
Mit dem Cursor kann dann bei unsauberen Busignalen auch die physikalische Entfernung zum "Problem eingegrenzt werden. 

Sonst als Tipp die Geräte nach und nach aufstecken, oder mit einem Repeater den Bus in mehrere Segmente unterteilen.


Viel Erfolg.

BarcodePaule


----------



## reini (4 Dezember 2019)

BarcodePaule schrieb:


> das Proficore Ultra ist nach meinem dafür halten das beste Diagnosetool.



Hallo BarcodePaule

Ja, mit dem Pegeltrigger kann man rasch feststellen ob der Bus io. ist



BarcodePaule schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal im Handbuch des Proficore die Traces an, dort sind Beispiele von Wellenreflektion, unsaubereren Busabschlüssen etc enthalten.
> Mit dem Cursor kann dann bei unsauberen Busignalen auch die physikalische Entfernung zum "Problem eingegrenzt werden.



Meistens treffe ich auf Signalformen die im Handbuch nirgends beschrieben sind.



BarcodePaule schrieb:


> Sonst als Tipp die Geräte nach und nach aufstecken, oder mit einem Repeater den Bus in mehrere Segmente unterteilen.



Ja, schaue demnächst ob die unschönen Signalformen immer noch vorhanden sind.
Allenfalls baue ich dann einen Repeater ein. 
Helmholz hat goldene Repeater in Form von einem normalen Profibusstecker.
Haben wir auch schon eingesetzt um den Fehler einzugrenzen.

Gruss Reini


----------

